# Please Help



## Imotions

Hi i am a newbie and been of cigs nw for a month hooray to me i need advice as i currently have a twisp clearo lite however i want to also drip any advice if i can drip with the twisp or do i need a whole new setup..also why is it that i get a burn/sting on my tongue n throat yet with a cig no matter what strength i dnt have that prob

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi Imotions, welcome  i think you'll need a whole new setup, just give it a couple of mins, i'm sure the experts will be here soon to help you out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

hi

and welcome to the forum 

i might be under correction, but i dont think you can drip into a Twisp.
as for the burn sting it could be because of the juice you are using. 
i know some ppl had a burning throat for the 1st week but then it goes away

just remember to drink plenty of water, as vaping can de-hydrate you  and water is healthy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein510

Ok what you need to drip is either a RDA (rebuildable dripping atomizer) or a cartomizer, but lets go with the RDA (maybe a Trident), then you will need to build a coil for your RDA and then you will need a device to put the RDA on called a mechanical mod (like the Nemesis) and batteries to go in the Nemesis (thats only really needed for low Ohms)

Now this all sounds like way to much trouble just to drip juice in but it is so worth its while


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Hi i am a newbie and been of cigs nw for a month hooray to me i need advice as i currently have a twisp clearo lite however i want to also drip any advice if i can drip with the twisp or do i need a whole new setup..also why is it that i get a burn/sting on my tongue n throat yet with a cig no matter what strength i dnt have that prob
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. From twisp to a dripper is a radical move, which requires quite a lot of knowledge. This knowledge you can only get if you read extensively on this forum or meet an experienced vaper to help you or go to a shop with experienced staff. Where are you situated?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Hi @Imotions welcome to the forum, and congrats on your stinky free days

My advice is, read read read

There are tons of threads on this forum that will assist you


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @Imotions - I agree with everybody, read and get to your nearest supplier to assist you, if you are close to any of the listed suppliers on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Thanks for the replies.... is dripping same as your hooka(hubbly).... i have been reading threads but still cant understand why i get a sting/burn on my throat n tongue. Ive tried mixing and adding 0nic but stillget it.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

maybe your coil is burnt... have you tried replacing the coil?


----------



## Alex

Imotions said:


> Thanks for the replies.... is dripping same as your hooka(hubbly).... i have been reading threads but still cant understand why i get a sting/burn on my throat n tongue. Ive tried mixing and adding 0nic but stillget it.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Hi there, do you still get a burn in your throat with 0 mg nicotine?


----------



## Imotions

Yes i have a new coil in and i mix the 0mg nicotine and still get that feeling...

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

Further how can i or what can i use/do so i am able to take long drags 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> maybe your coil is burnt... have you tried replacing the coil?



+1


----------



## Andre

See if this link helps: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420
But I think you have more of a problem with you juices or way you inhale or the coil. Take long, slow toots. Still the best will be if a person can help you.


----------



## Metal Liz

i can help you out with the longer drags situation, @devdev put me onto a lung hit and it's AMAZING. Being off stinkies for a month already (congratulations ) you have gotten back a lot of lung capacity already, well that's what i found... Now as ex-smokers we are used to pulling into the mouth and then to the lungs. if you open your mouth slightly while puffing on your mod you are pulling directly into your lungs. your lungs have more capacity than your mouth and therefore you can have a way bigger and longer hit ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Metal Liz said:


> i can help you out with the longer drags situation, @devdev put me onto a lung hit and it's AMAZING. Being off stinkies for a month already (congratulations ) you have gotten back a lot of lung capacity already, well that's what i found... Now as ex-smokers we are used to pulling into the mouth and then to the lungs. if you open your mouth slightly while puffing on your mod you are pulling directly into your lungs. your lungs have more capacity than your mouth and therefore you can have a way bigger and longer hit ??



Indeed, also took me awhile to get used to doing lung hits, now it's my preferred kinda drag/vape whatever..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear

Firstly, congratulations on quitting the stinkies. 

To answer your question regarding dripping. No you can not drip on a Twisp Clearo, for that you need a RBA (Rebuild-able Atomizer) where you would build your own coil and wick setup. And yes you would need to purchase a RBA. You could vape a dripper on the Twisp battery but a good idea would be to get a mechanical mod, which is a metal tube into which you insert a battery. There are different size batteries 18350; 18490 / 18500 and 18650 each giving you longer battery life, and then you would need a separate battery charger.

But with the right dripper and resistance build the Twisp 3.7v battery can give you pretty good result in terms of performance, but the battery life will not be as long as with higher resistance devices.

As for the burn/sting in your throat, that could be a number of reasons -

1. your coils could be at end of life and needs to be replaced
2. the strength of the juice you are vaping, nic level
3. PG to VG ratio of the juice you are vaping
4. amount of airflow you getting on the draw

And more, can not nail it down to a single cause, you would need to experiment to find the solution. 

Stick around there be a lot more very good advice coming from some of the more experienced members on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I have had occasions where someone would ask to try my vape (and I'm always keen on letting them) where their reaction to vapor is extreme. Most just inhale it normally as it's only 6mg, but some really cough badly from the sensation.

Could be various factors causing this for you, but you might just also be one of these people who might find it slightly harder to adapt. Good news is everyone adapts. Change it up a little and see if if you find a comfort spot. You won't know by just playing with one setup either. It's a journey and a very enjoyable one with it's ups and downs. I have full confidence that you'll find something that works just right.

I would also advise against going to dripping route right now. It's a very big step and if your sensitive to vapor a dripper is REALLY not going to solve your issue.



Wayne said:


> Firstly, congratulations on quitting the stinkies.
> 
> To answer your question regarding dripping. No you can not drip on a Twisp Clearo, for that you need a RBA (Rebuild-able Atomizer)



Unless you can find a 510 or a 306 atomizer, but I doubt many even remember what that is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil

What juice do you use? Normally nic level and high PG gives a burning sensation as it contributes to the throat hit. I know the liqua juice uses abt a 70% PG to 30% VG if you are using that brand, perhaps try a 50/50 or even less PG. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Imotions

Wow theres alot more to it than just putting liquid n puffing... i think basically i am or had expectation of smoking it as a normal cig where i could take long drags... i have tried pulling direct into the lungs once but the twisp just like stopped burning or cut off hence reason i ask about dripping 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

I have liqua 0mg nic twisp rebel n cherry n a few other flavs but cnt remember the make/name

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

So if im looking for a basic starter kit to drip whats the cost gna b like im in gauteng jhb

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> So if im looking for a basic starter kit to drip whats the cost gna b like im in gauteng jhb
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Go visit VapeKing - address on their web site - www.vapeking.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions

Kewl def will..

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Ok wat am i looking for lol 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Ok wat am i looking for lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


They will help you at Vapeking.


----------



## Imotions

Sorry well just had a look at vapeking.co.za n got lost haha wat wud i b looking for

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm sure they will point out all your options and assist you with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

@Imotions have a quick look at this vid for some ideas so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Awesomeness who else resides in jhb

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Imotions said:


> Awesomeness who else resides in jhb
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



The majority of members on this forum


----------



## Imotions

Haha oryt im gna probably keep in contact with everyone

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

I don't know why I am always the one that ends up being suspicious....maybe it's the handle......or the sentence constructs.........but this time round I will just shut up and let things play out...........you guys really are a bunch of super helpful people.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Imotions said:


> Wow theres alot more to it than just putting liquid n puffing... i think basically i am or had expectation of smoking it as a normal cig where i could take long drags... i have tried pulling direct into the lungs once but the twisp just like stopped burning or cut off hence reason i ask about dripping
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Firstly a big warm welcome @Imotions. You have now stepped into a wonderful world of VAPING whereby people are willing to help and you will see there is more than just a twisp. I myself started on the twisp and found their liquids to be foul tasting (Mixed Rebel & Toasted Tobacco) and the only time it tasted decent really, was when there was a new coil with a fresh batch of Liquid. It did give me a tingle/uncomfortable sensation and within in a 4-6 days it just got worse. The coils are very expensive and I basically used a new coil every few days. Moving along...

Yesterday I purchased a MVP 2.0 from VapeKing. It comes with everything you need other then the E-Juices which they also sell. From my first puff/vape/drag what ever you want to call it I was gob smacked. The taste, the flavour the sensation was a MILLION times different in comparison. 

My suggestion is get Either a MVP or a starter kit at one of the retailers and lose that other nonsense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> I don't know why I am always the one that ends up being suspicious....maybe it's the handle......or the sentence constructs.........but this time round I will just shut up and let things play out...........you guys really are a bunch of super helpful people.....


I am with you on this one, but this time the penalty will be a ban...it will not be tolerated misusing the kindness and time of others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> I am with you on this one, but this time the penalty will be a ban...it will not be tolerated misusing the kindness and time of others.



I must be missing something..


----------



## Metal Liz

36mg no flavour juice "prank"... chaos theory at work... but i really don't think that will happen again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

I aint here for n o pranks im here to get help and advice 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Wats era rba mini dripper atomizer?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Imotions.

Since you are based in JHB I would strongly suggest booking some time with @Gizmo and/or @Stroodlepuff (The owners of VapeKing) and have them go through with you all the options and variations.

Once you see a few setups that you you like, go on to youtube and watch some reviews on those devices, the three reviewers I highly recommend are Rip Trippers, Grimm Green and Pbursado. Here are there channels:

Rip Trippers

Grimm Green

PBursado 

Simply click on the name above and it will take you to their youtube channel.

If you have any more queries, do not hesitate to post them here and I am sure someone will respond in due time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imotions

Heads thumbs fingers toes up to bhavs will def do that thanks a mil

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

if your going from a Twisp to your next setup, you cannot go wrong with a MVP 2 - it has so many positives to it.
long batery life
variable voltage
variable wattage
Ohm meter
cellphone charger
vape on pass through - ie if the batteries is flat you smoke it of the mains (sort of)

you get a decent tank with them aswell.

but go to vapeking they will sort you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BhavZ said:


> Welcome @Imotions.
> 
> Since you are based in JHB I would strongly suggest booking some time with @Gizmo and/or @Stroodlepuff (The owners of VapeKing) and have them go through with you all the options and variations.
> 
> Once you see a few setups that you you like, go on to youtube and watch some reviews on those devices, the three reviewers I highly recommend are Rip Trippers, Grimm Green and Pbursado. Here are there channels:
> 
> Rip Trippers
> 
> Grimm Green
> 
> PBursado
> 
> Simply click on the name above and it will take you to their youtube channel.
> 
> If you have any more queries, do not hesitate to post them here and I am sure someone will respond in due time



Thanks @BhavZ 

@Imotions you are more than welcome to come through and we will go through everything with you  sorry I took so long to reply been a hectic day.


----------



## Imotions

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @BhavZ
> 
> @Imotions you are more than welcome to come through and we will go through everything with you  sorry I took so long to reply been a hectic day.


Awesome stuff i am in florida so my guess krugersdorp is closest therefore i shall saddle up and visit the store in krugersdorp

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Honestly im feeling like a kid that has a new toy waiting to be played with

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Awesome stuff i am in florida so my guess krugersdorp is closest therefore i shall saddle up and visit the store in krugersdorp
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



You are very welcome to come, but unfortunately I do not have stock of the mods and drippers. Your very best bet will be to go to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. And they are awesome when it comes to mods RDA's


----------



## Imotions

Well basically i just need guidance lol need to see if it is for me or not

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

and if you go to the JHB shop you might walk away with a kitten

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imotions

Wheres the jhb shop

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Well basically i just need guidance lol need to see if it is for me or not
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Well then you are still very much welcome


----------



## Imotions

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Imotions said:


> Wheres the jhb shop
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


*Vape King*
53 Troupant Avenue, Magaliessig
Johannesburg, Gauteng 2106
South Africa

Phone:


011 465 1378

Cell Phone:


079 096 4809


----------



## Silverbear

Once you are onto top of what vapeing involves, it is just like smoking or dragging on a stinky. 

Yes there is a bit more to vapeing than just opening a pack of stinkies, but the trade off is it is a lot healthier for you and you will feel the difference. But if all the dripping and building stuff is too much for you, you can opt to stay with just refilling a tank every day and enjoy it just as much. My suggestion though to get more satisfaction out of your vape is invest in a decent tank which holds a decent amount of liquid, so that you are not needing to refill every couple of hours and get yourself a variable voltage battery, where you can control the power out put of the battery based on the resistance of the coil in the tank.

Using a clearo or clearo tank, it is really just a case of putting some liquid and enjoying, with the occasional bit of maintenance, i.e. replace coil; clean tank. Easy. 

With dripping, well, a little bit of money (just like when you purchased the Twisp) and you have a dripping setup, 5 to 10 mins to build your first coil and then 2 to 5 min when required, depending on whether you use cotton or silica and you are off and vapeing again.

Long draws whether lung hit or mouth to lung are limited to 10 sec on most mods (batteries), it is a built in safety feature. For mechanical mods (which do not have any electronics) you can take longer draw, but you do not want too as it can damage the battery, that is why with a RBA the vapor generated is high and you get your fill in a shorter time therefore not requiring long draws.

A lot of the members on this forum are bit more of hobbyists and enjoy the more advanced typing of vaping. Don't let this put you off vapeing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imotions

Highly appreciated guys alot of advice n tips... best part of my journey is......i work for manufacturers of cigs

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silverbear

An Insider, cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Highly appreciated guys alot of advice n tips... best part of my journey is......i work for manufacturers of cigs
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Hahahaha the irony


----------



## Imotions

one can actually say i have strong will power jeez get free cigs n u opt to b clean heeeeeh makarena 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imotions

Hi all once again didnt know if i should post another thread..... a friend told me that i should try a titan pro tank or something in that line with my twisp battery nw wat difference would it make if i do that

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

you can try another tank, but you should def look into a battery with at least variable voltage 

where are you from again, you should update your profile to show location  like JHB of die kaap haha


----------



## ET

it has been mentioned elsewhere a few times also and as peter says, best to start off with a battery/unit that has at least some kind of option to adjust the voltage or even wattage. the difference it makes to your enjoyment of what you vape is beyond compare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions

Ok kewl so i shud first try upgrading my battery to get a better vape

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear

A variable or adjustable battery is always the best place to start, that way you can adjust to what ever tank or coil you are vapeing on, that way ensuring you are always getting the best out of your atty's performance. The other alternative is to always ensure you have low ohm atty's in your tank e.g. 1.5 ohm then you will get a decent vape out of your 3.7v battery.

It is just easier to start with a regulated mod (adjustable) battery.


----------



## Imotions

Awesome stuff thanks any idea where or who or wjat brand is decent stuff

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007

Imotions said:


> Further how can i or what can i use/do so i am able to take long drags
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Hey there, nice to meet you. I have found that when using top coil clearomizers(Like Twsip), sometimes the juice pops on to the tongue and this causes a pin prick sensation, which is actually super hot juice popping off the coil directly on to the tongue.

The issue with the sore throat can just be the stage where your body is getting rid of the toxins from stinkies and your esophagus is just a tad sensitive, this will pass fortunately.

The safest move would be to start gradually increasing your experience with various clearomizers before jumping on to the drippers. This is unless you can spend some time reading the forum and getting to know the various technical terms/concepts. Once you get these concepts, the rest falls in place.

Youtube and especially 'RipTrippers' is an excellent way to get a quick view of various RDA'S(Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers), RBA'S(Rebuild-able Atomizers=Typically have a tank that holds juice so you don't have to constantly drip), etc etc. It will also show you the inside workings of various Atomizers.

If you are looking for a quick solution then the best would be to just buy a few different types of clearomizers similar to Twisp, you get bottom coil, top coils etc etc, each with their own benefits/drawbacks.

But do not stress too much, in about a week with little effort, you will already be speaking Vape Lingua franca(Language).

I was also bumbed with my first device although it did introduce me to this awesome vaping experience and totally got me off the stinkies. Heck, some of the Twisp clearo's I have rebuilt their coils and they still work, although using cotton instead of silica wick, and a smaller diameter coil, and also with some adjustments to the airflow.

Anyways, drop me a PM with any questions you have but trust me, the journey is only beginning, welcome to fantasy land full of never ending fun, awesome folks and clouds of delicious vapor.

This could be the ideal setup for this stage in your journey:
http://vapemob.co.za/product/evo/
In terms of a clearomizer and price, this rocks, no hot juice on the tongue.
http://vapemob.co.za/product/mob-1300mah-variable-voltage/ 
In terms of a decent battery with variable voltage(you can customize your power/vape), this is a great battery at a good price.

All the Vape shops on this site are top notch and I have had awesome experiences with all of them, including VapeMob, you cannot go wrong with these legends. I had the unfortunate experience of buying my first vape stuff from China Town, so it was initially a long road. Yours will be shorter, to 'satisfaction' that is now that you are in the correct place. Well done on quitting the stinkies, it pays off big time........in no time at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imotions

Hey chop07 thanx for that i always knew that sting feeling was not supposed to happen im def gna b getting diff setups n hardware thanks to this forum my eyes r opening each day i read a thread here.... who know ill probably b posting you tube videos myself one day haha

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Imotions said:


> Hey chop07 thanx for that i always knew that sting feeling was not supposed to happen im def gna b getting diff setups n hardware thanks to this forum my eyes r opening each day i read a thread here.... who know ill probably b posting you tube videos myself one day haha
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Anything I can do to help, just drop me a PM. And yes, you will, in no time, this is the most healthy addiction ever, with zero negatives(except the wallet damaging factor). And it smells sooo much better than stinkies. 

The best thing to do is experiment, safely of course, but have fun, tear devices apart and see what makes them tick, it is actually very simple technology. When the time comes for the choice between mechanical mod and electronic mod, go mechanical. And if you ever can, get yourself a REO.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Imotions

Wallet damaging haha theres always something but def worth it health wise n smell wise

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Imotions said:


> Wallet damaging haha theres always something but def worth it health wise n smell wise
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Get yourself a Mvp 2.0 and a Kangertech Areotank. Can't go wrong. I have mech mods and still use the mvp as a work horse. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Love your two posts @Chop007! You put it down perfectly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions

Eish ok um maybe someone answered this already but im hearing of alot of mods which is recommended as a starter i.e something thats not an arm n a leg yet is quality to last till i get the hang of things n feel a need to go advanced

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Imotions said:


> Eish ok um maybe someone answered this already but im hearing of alot of mods which is recommended as a starter i.e something thats not an arm n a leg yet is quality to last till i get the hang of things n feel a need to go advanced
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


How much do do want to spend?
do you want to fill a tank once a day, or are you ok with refilling it 2 to 3 times a day?
how often do you want to charge the battery?
will you have access to a power source during the day? (to charge a battery)


----------



## Imotions

I would like to fill the tank 1or 2 times a day. Yes i always am around a power source but would also like something that wouldnt need charging every hour maybe something i can charge in the car also as i go fishing alot.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Imotions said:


> Eish ok um maybe someone answered this already but im hearing of alot of mods which is recommended as a starter i.e something thats not an arm n a leg yet is quality to last till i get the hang of things n feel a need to go advanced
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


I am not sure where you are located but most would recommend (when budget is tight) going with a ego VV battery. It is an upgrade from the standard battery and gives a better vape than the standard battery as it has variable voltage which means you can adjust the voltage to your liking as there are factors that would affect your quality of vape (QoV). The necessity of variable voltage and variable wattage devices becomes very apparent when vaping complex juices (juices with more than one flavour, strapple - strawberry and apple as an example) because different flavour become more pronounced at different temperatures and a VV battery will assist with this.

These are the popular places to get a VV Ego battery:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

I a decent tank like the Protank 2 mini V2 or the Protank 3 mini will give a great vape on those batteries mentioned above and link 1 and link 3 I think has stock of them, link 2 is getting stock in soon, probably next week some time.


Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

if you have round about R1000 then....

get the MVP 2.0 - sparkle or energy edition, its a nicer one and comes with a better starter thatnk in my opinion.

the battery in the MVP will last you 1-2 days!
you can use it while charging
you can even use it as power pack to charge your phone

on the MVP you can adjust the voltage or wattage
more power means more vapor - but be carefull- too much power means a burnt taste

then for when you are building your own coils, you can even use the mvp as a resistance meter, it checks what Ohms your coils are.


now the tanks that comes with it:
normal edition: iclear30 - this is a top heated tank with wicks that run down into the tank - the tank itself is deasent size, but beacuse it got so much wick you cant really vape until the last drop and when you change flavour the old jiuce is still all in the wicking.

the energy or sparkel edition: these come with a 2.4ml iclear 16B tank

this is a bottom heated coil, meaning the coil sits at the bottom of the tank so you can vape until the last drop, the wicking is just enough, so when you change flavour the old flavour does not interfere 

price:
normal: R750 more or less
energy or sparkle: R870 mopre or less

and you can then also get some juices, all in all coming in at under R1k

get in touch with vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Imotions

Great stuff got me some thinking to do on which route to take nw lol 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Imotions said:


> Great stuff got me some thinking to do on which route to take nw lol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


where are you from again?


----------



## Imotions

Florida roodepoort....i cnt seem to get my updated details to save

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007

crack2483 said:


> Get yourself a Mvp 2.0 and a Kangertech Areotank. Can't go wrong. I have mech mods and still use the mvp as a work horse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


This would be the perfect setup to begin with and it will last. The MVP is a workhorse, excellent advise. He will also be able to charge and the charge will last long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Imotions said:


> Florida roodepoort....i cnt seem to get my updated details to save
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


You should consider joining the vape meet in JHB on the 14th of June to meet all the forum members and see the setups available. You will definitely get great help and an idea of what you would want and can afford. Suppliers are also available if you want to buy on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

im gna b there for sho lol.... um just had a look at the mvp 2.0 to my understanding its straight forward fill liq n screw on n vape its not(correct me i use the rong term) RBA 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenzy

http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/jhb-vape-meet-4-lets-make-it-big.2391/page-3#post-52036


----------



## Metal Liz

yup, that's correct, take tank off, fill with liquid and screw back on, as easy as that  MVP rocks


----------



## Frenzy

Imotions said:


> im gna b there for sho lol.... um just had a look at the mvp 2.0 to my understanding its straight forward fill liq n screw on n vape its not(correct me i use the rong term) RBA
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


The MVP is a battery. You can exchange Clearomizers (tanks) and some RBA will work on this device but it will have some restriction when you are building your own coils. If you do use a clearomizer this device is perfect.


----------



## Imotions

Ok coz im not looking to have RBA at this point in time.i first need to get proper gear n learn more then once im in u guys league lol oll b pimpibg

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i don't believe you can go wrong with a MVP then @Imotions, unless you don't like the box mod


----------



## Frenzy

I agree then the MVP is perfect it is a great device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

@Metal Liz i guess at first i wudnt b comfy but will get used to it

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i don't have big hands, being a girl and all, but it's very comfy to me, straight from the beginning  i have the button facing downwards and lightly press it with the side of my thumb, works perfectly


----------



## Imotions

I wish i win the lotto then ill every vaping device out there haha 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm waiting for my bonus time dude, two more months, then i'm gonna have some real fun vape shopping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Imotions you cannot go wrong with the MVP, and you can use it with a KAYFUN RBA, as long as your coil that you build is 1.5Ohm or above, your MVP will run it.
and more importantly your MVP will double up as a coil Ohm reader....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I would rather look at the VTR then, it's still a box design, but you can use it for sub ohm coils too. Works great on my .6/.7ohm trident RDA coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

pic of the vtr with the trident? didn't realise you could stick a dripper on there and still get at the drip tip unless you have one long driptip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

denizenx said:


> pic of the vtr with the trident? didn't realise you could stick a dripper on there and still get at the drip tip unless you have one long driptip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

i'm such a nub, never realised the vtr comes with an extension tube. now it all makes sense. nice vid dude

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions

hey all its the return of MR I Good and Bad news
Good News:i managed to get some juice from vape king cheesecake flavour OMW the difference between this liquid juice and twisp liquid juice jeez its like im really eating a cheesecake haha soma munch munch munch
now i can honestly tell anyone thats new to the vape scene DO NOT GET PUT OFF IN THE STARTING OF THE JOURNEY...seriously speaking just by tasting a flavour i am already thinking of the future lmao i def wanna taste like every flavour out there in the market...probably going to upgrade my vape gear each time i upgrade my fishing gear which is weekly
Bad News: i smoked stinkies yesterday but hated the feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

dude don't stress. having a stinkie every now and then isn't the end of the world. it's your life and you're choice and as long as it's not illegal then no one has a right to tell you what to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions

true story however i doubt i will actually go back to it actually feel like something crawling out my throat after smoking them


----------

